

Snowden versus the dragons - waster
http://blogs.reuters.com/jackshafer/2013/06/18/snowden-versus-the-dragons/

======
e3pi
"I’ll update when Edward Snowden action figures are released."

This, and ad hominem psy-ops is what we're reduced to, having a US-UK gag
order of the leaked evidence to eliminating scrutiny of the dragons
themselves. ES needs to get his evidence aired in the open soon.

